# 

## Marek Gila

Witam!
Zabieram się do ocieplania domu , proszę o porady na co szczególnie uważać. Najbardziej boję się widocznych składań płyt steropianowych i kołków. Co jest powodem tego zjawiska? Dzisiaj zobaczyłem kilka domów niedawno docieplanych i ręce mi opadły. Mój zakres prac będzie obejmował: przyklejenie steropianu, warstwa zbrojąca, tynk mineralny i dwukrotne malowanie farbą silikonową. Oczywiście podkłady przed tynkiem i farbą. Cały materiał od jednego producenta. Czy widoczne kołki w efekcie końcowym to zbyt głębokie , czy płytkie zakotwienie?
Zrobiłem nawet kilka fotek ale nie mogę ich Państwu przesłać.Może ktoś podpowie jak to zrobić?
Marek.

----------


## Grzes z Krakowa

nie zapomnij o dodatkowej siatce w narozach okien i drzwi.
Jak sie tego nie zrobi to na 100 % bedzie tam pekac.
Nie oszdzaj kleju tylko jak bedziesz kleil siatke to trzeba ja pozadnie w topic w klej czyli najpierw na styropian warstwa kleju np paca z zabkami 10*10 nastepnie przykladasz siatkie i po tym znow warstwa kleju.

----------


## Sp5es

Listwa startowa i styropian. Błędy w ocieplaniu domu  

Autor : Marcin Adamowicz  
Murator  11/ 2001 , s. 90 , dział: BUDOWA I REMONT         






Jednym z najpopularniejszych sposobów ocieplania domów jest obłożenie ich styropianem i wykończenie tynkiem. Choć jest wielu fachowców w tej dziedzinie, to nawet ci z dużą praktyką robią błędy. Najtrudniejsze do usunięcia są te popełnione na samym początku - przy mocowaniu płyt ocieplenia.

Ważne miejsce przy cokole

Źle zamocowana listwa startowa (cokołowa)

Prawdopodobnie przykręcono ją tylko na końcach, dlatego odkształcając się pod wpływem zmian temperatury, wygięła się i spowodowała charakterystyczne poziome pęknięcie tynku. Na dodatek listwę niepotrzebnie otynkowano także od dołu (od strony cokołu). Jeżeli stosuje się listwę startową, siatki nie podwija się pod listwę, ale przycina równo z jej dolną krawędzią. Ponieważ przyczepność tynku do metalu jest słaba, zaprawa tynkarska odpadła od listwy. 

Jak to naprawić? Aby uzupełnić liczbę łączników, którymi zamocowana była listwa startowa, należy wyciąć dolny pas ocieplenia tak, aby uzyskać dostęp do listwy. Trzeba też skuć 10-centymetrowy pas tynku nad wycięciem. Następnie należy wkręcić brakujące łączniki. Listwa ma przygotowane fabrycznie otwory, więc nie będzie problemu ze zidentyfikowaniem, gdzie brakuje wkrętów. Potem należy zamocować styropian i ułożyć siatkę oraz kolejne warstwy tynku. Wykonując warstwę zbrojącą, nową siatkę trzeba połączyć ze starą na 10-centymetrowy zakład i przyciąć równo z dolną krawędzią listwy. Jest to możliwe dzięki temu, że skuliśmy wcześniej fragment tynku.



Autor: Marcin Adamowicz  

Styropian styka się z gruntem, brak listwy startowej

Nie tylko nie zastosowano tu listwy startowej, ale jednocześnie ocieplenie wykonano tak, że warstwa styropianu dochodzi do gruntu, przez co jest narażona na nasiąkanie i uszkodzenia mechaniczne. Do ocieplania domu stosuje się bowiem styropian FS 15 lub FS 20, który nie powinien stykać się z gruntem.

Jak to naprawić? Jeżeli ocieplenie ma pozostać w strefie cokołowej ścian, najlepiej wyciąć dolny pas styropianu i zastąpić go polistyrenem ekstrudowanym. Jest bardzo twardy, praktycznie nienasiąkliwy i ma mniejszy współczynnik przewodności cieplnej λ niż FS 15 (im mniejszy współczynnik, tym materiał lepiej izoluje ciepło). Z listwy startowej można zrezygnować, należy wtedy jednak w odpowiedni sposób podciąć skośnie dolną, poziomą krawędź styropianu. Dzięki temu woda spływająca z elewacji będzie skapywała z niej, a nie podciekała w stronę muru. Koniecznie trzeba też wywinąć siatkę zbrojącą pod styropian.



Autor: Marcin Adamowicz  

Jak należało to zrobić

Listwę startową mocuje się przed rozpoczęciem układania płyt ocieplenia, do odpowiednio przygotowanego podłoża, oczyszczonego z luźnych, osypujących się fragmentów tynku oraz tłuszczu, kurzu, mchów i grzybów. Większe nierówności i zagłębienia w ścianie powinny być wypełnione tynkiem wyrównującym. 
Ocieplenie można mocować tylko do mocnego podłoża, dlatego jeśli ściana jest otynkowana, a tynk jest kruchy lub odpada, należy go zbić lub wzmocnić, gruntując. Jeżeli ściana jest zawilgocona, to przed ociepleniem powinno się usunąć źródło zawilgocenia, a ścianę osuszyć.
Mocowanie listwy startowej rozpoczyna się od ustalenia wysokości, na której będzie się kończył cokół i zaczynało ocieplenie, i wyznaczenia poziomu. Szerokość listwy startowej powinna być o 5 mm większa od grubości płyty styropianowej lub wełnianej, którymi będziemy ocieplać ściany.



Mocujące kołki rozporowe wkłada się w podłużne otwory w listwie. Listwę lekko mocuje się co około 30 cm. Za pomocą poziomicy ustawia się listwę dokładnie w poziomie i dokręca kołki. 
Autor: Robert Szarapka   Na narożnikach domu listwy przycina się pod odpowiednim kątem (najczęściej 45 st.), ale tak, aby pozostawała między nimi szczelina okoła 2-3 mm. Dzieki temu listwy będą się mogły swobodnie odkształcać . Spotykające się w narożniku listwy łączy się spinką z tworzywa sztucznego, która ma zapobiegać ich klawiszowaniu - poruszaniu się w przeciwnych kierunkach - wywołanemu odkształceniu termicze i mechaniczne. 
Autor: Robert Szarapka  

Uwaga na styropian

Niestarannie ułożone płyty ocieplenia

Ocieplenie ułożono niechlujnie. Między płytami styropianu pozostawiono szczeliny, które następnie „załatano” zaprawą klejową. W ten sposób w warstwie ocieplenia powstały mostki termiczne, czyli zimne miejsca, którymi będzie uciekać ciepło.

Jak to naprawić? Aby zapobiec ucieczce ciepła przez powstałe na skutek niedokładności w układaniu mostki termiczne, należy usunąć zaprawę ze szczelin i wypełnić je pianką poliuretanową albo wyciętymi 
ze styropianu paskami.



Autor: Wiesław Rudolf  

Pożółkły, źle przymocowany styropian

Przy ocieplaniu tego domu popełniono kilka błędów. Kołki, którymi dodatkowo zamocowano styropian, rozmieszczono źle i za głęboko je osadzono. Źle przycięto też płyty przy oknach: spoiny pomiędzy płytami są przedłużeniem krawędzi ościeży okiennych, czego należy unikać. Na dodatek po ułożeniu styropianu nie otynkowano go, tylko pozostawiono odkryty, przez co był za długo wystawiony na działanie promieni słonecznych i pożółkł. Jest to oznaką powierzchniowej degradacji tego materiału. Stał się on zatem mniej wytrzymały. Po dłuższym czasie taka zwietrzała warstewka na styropianie kruszy się, gdy przeciągnie się po nim ręką.  

Jak to naprawić? Zanim rozpocznie się tynkowanie, zwietrzałą warstewkę styropianu należy zeszlifować pacą obłożoną papierem ściernym. Płyty trzeba przymocować do ścian dodatkowymi kołkami tak, by na 1 m2 płyt przypadało co najmniej 6 kołków.



Autor: Marcin Adamowicz  

A należało to zrobić tak

Płyty mocuje się po zamontowaniu listwy startowej do przygotowanego wcześniej podłoża. W domach jednorodzinnych (wysokości do 8 m), w przypadku mocnego, nośnego podłoża nie ma potrzeby mocowania płyt styropianowych kołkami. Zwykle wystarczy przykleić je do ściany zaprawą klejową.
Są dwa sposoby nanoszenia zaprawy na płyty:
- na placki – tak popularnie nazywa się sposób, w którym nanosi się cienkie 3-4 cm paski zaprawy wzdłuż krawędzi płyty i dodatkowo kilka placków średnicy około 10 cm pośrodku,
- na całej powierzchni – w tym sposobie zaprawę nanosi się równomiernie na całej powierzchni płyty pacą zębatą o wymiarach zębów 10 x 12 mm. 
Dodatkowe mocowanie styropianu kołkami zaleca się wtedy, gdy nie możemy zagwarantować prawidłowej przyczepności zaprawy klejowej do podłoża. Jeśli na przykład podłoże ma zbyt małą chłonność (jak płytki czy cegła klinkierowa), zaprawa nie wnika w ścianę i mocowanie nie jest trwałe. Kołki stosuje się też, gdy podłoże jest słabe, jak stary tynk. 




Najczęściej styropian przykleja się tak zwaną metodą na placki. Metoda ta jest łatwa, szybka i dlatego najczęściej stosowana. Jest polecana do mocowania płyt przede wszystkim wtedy, gdy podłoże jest nierówne. 
Autor: Robert Szarapka   Płyty układa się od dołu do góry, najniższy pas płyt układa się na listwie startowej. Każdą płytę z nałożoną zaprawą przyciska się do ściany drewnianą pacą, sprawdzając, czy płyta jest dokładnie w pionie i leży w jednej płaszczyźnie z innymi płytami. 
Autor: Robert Szarapka   Płyty układa się „na mijankę”, tak aby kolejne spoiny pionowe nie tworzyły jednej linii na całej wysokości elewacji. Powinny też ściśle do siebie przylegać, a jeśli pozostaną jakieś szczeliny, nie można ich wypełnić zaprawą klejową, lecz paskami styropianu lub pianką poliuretanową. 
Autor: Robert Szarapka  





Zanim rozpocznie się układanie styropianu wokół okien i drzwi, dobrze jest ich ościeżnice okleić dookoła somorozprężającą się uszczelką z tworzywa sztucznego. 
Autor: Robert Szarapka   Płyty styropianowe trzeba potem układać tak, by ściśle przylegały do uszczelki. 
Autor: Robert Szarapka   Jeśli styropian dodatkowo mocujemy kołkami, za każdym razem, gdy osadzamy kołek w ścianie, trzeba sprawdzić, czy nie wystaje on ponad powierzchnię płyty. 
Autor: Robert Szarapka  

Jak dobrać kołki?

Rodzaje kołków. W domach jednorodzinnych stosuje się kołki z tworzywa sztucznego, z talerzykiem dociskowym, z trzpieniem wbijanym lub wkręcanym. Wybór rodzaju kołka należy do projektanta.

Długość kołków. Obliczając długość kołków, trzeba wziąć pod uwagę: 
- minimalną głębokość zakotwienia kołka w materiale nośnym ściany – w materiałach takich jak beton lub cegła pełna minimalna głębokość osadzenia kołka wynosi 50 mm (można stosować kołki z krótką strefą rozprężną); w cegle dziurawce, cegle kratówce, bloczkach z betonu komórkowego – 90 mm, zalecana – 120 mm (w tych materiałach należy stosować kołki z długą strefą rozprężną);
- grubość tynku – jeżeli układamy ocieplenie na ścianie pokrytej tynkiem;
- grubość warstwy kleju między styropianem a tynkiem lub ścianą;
- grubość płyty ocieplenia.
Ilość i rozmieszczenie kołków. O tym decyduje projektant. Jeżeli to konieczne, kołki umieszcza się przede wszystkim: przy narożnikach domu oraz wokół okien i drzwi. Są to miejsca narażone na większe ssanie wiatru, który odrywa płyty ocieplenia.


Szerokość stref przynarożnikowych zależy od szerokości domu. 
Autor: Agnieszka Sternicka , Marek Sternicki  

Szerokość stref przynarożnikowych zależy od szerokości domu:




To, ilu kołków powinno się użyć do mocowania styropianu, zależy od sposobu wykończenia krawędzi płyt. Jeżeli płyty mają gładkie krawędzie, daje się 6 kołków na metr kwadratowy, natomiast gdy stosuje się płyty z krawędziami wyprofilowanymi we wpust i wypust – około 4 kołków na metr kwadratowy.



Sposób rozmieszczenia 6 kołków na 1 m2 ocieplenia. 
Autor: Agnieszka Sternicka , Marek Sternicki   Sposób rozmieszczenia 4 kołków na 1 m2 ocieplenia. 
Autor: Agnieszka Sternicka , Marek Sternicki

----------


## Sp5es

Warstwa ocieplenia zbrojona siatką. Błędy w ocieplaniu domu  

Autor : Marcin Adamowicz  
Murator  1/ 2002 , s. 81 , dział: BUDOWA I REMONT         






Odporność na uderzenia i trwałość tynku ułożonego na styropianie zależą w dużej mierze od jakości i poprawności wykonania warstwy zbrojonej siatką, na której układa się ostateczną dekoracyjną warstwę tynku. Niestety, najczęściej właśnie przy wykonywaniu warstwy z siatką popełnia się błędy.

Brak zakładów i złe klejenie




Autor: Marcin Adamowicz   
Autor: Marcin Adamowicz  

W obydwu wypadkach układano siatkę na styk, nie pozostawiając zapasu, który umożliwiłby połączenie sąsiednich pasm na zakład. Na dodatek siatka została najpierw przyłożona do styropianu, przymocowana gwoździami, a dopiero później zasmarowana zaprawą. Czym to grozi, widać wyraźnie na drugim zdjęciu. Ponieważ pomiędzy siatką a płytami ocieplenia nie ma zaprawy, można ją z łatwością oderwać. Brak zakładów siatki i złe jej klejenie mogą powodować pękanie tynku, a nawet odspajanie się od styropianu.

Jak to naprawić? Jeśli w trakcie wykonywania prac zauważymy błędy, najlepiej zareagować od razu. Wtedy wystarczy odkleić siatkę, oczyścić ją i przykleić ponownie, tym razem poprawnie. Dobrze wtopionej siatki bez zakładów nie trzeba usuwać. Można na niej ułożyć drugą warstwę zaprawy zbrojącej z siatką. Na otynkowanej ścianie błędy w ułożeniu siatki ujawnią się w postaci rys lub pęknięć, ale wtedy straty będą znacznie większe. Trzeba będzie bowiem usunąć warstwy tynku aż do styropianu i wykonać je od nowa.

Niechlujne ułożenie warstwy zbrojącej ocieplenia



Autor: Marcin Adamowicz  

Siatka jest źle wtopiona, miejscami w ogóle nie jest przymocowana do podłoża. Miejsca połączeń siatki są wyraźnie widoczne, gdyż wystają z płaszczyzny ściany. Wystają z niej także druty i gwoździe, co nie powinno mieć miejsca. W trakcie eksploatacji mogą pojawić się wokół nich rdzawe przebarwienia.
Białe wykwity i zacieki świadczą o tym, że ta warstwa po ułożeniu przez dłuższy czas była narażona na działanie deszczu, a przy temperaturze poniżej 0°C dodatkowo na przemarznięcie.
Krzywo przyklejone płyty termoizolacyjne, wskutek czego niektóre z nich wystają, a inne są zagłębione, to błąd, który także utrudnił poprawne wykonanie warstwy zbrojącej tynku.

Jak to naprawić? Tak niechlujnie wykonaną warstwę należy skuć i wykonać na nowo. Przedtem jednak trzeba usunąć wszelkie wystające ze ściany metalowe elementy, jak druty czy gwoździe.
Jeżeli warstwę zbrojoną siatką wykonano poprawnie, ale pozostawiono ją na dłuższy czas (nie dłużej niż na rok) nie zabezpieczoną tynkiem i pojawiły się wykwity, nie trzeba jej skuwać. Warstwę zbrojącą należy zagruntować i na niej ułożyć tynk.

Jak to należało zrobić


Na płytach ocieplenia najpierw trzeba ułożyć warstwę zaprawy i przeciągnąć ją pacą z ząbkowaną krawędzią, dzięki temu ułożona potem siatka znajduje się bliżej zewnętrznej powierzchni warstwy zbrojącej (w 1/3 grubości), a więc tam, gdzie jest najbardziej potrzebna. W zaprawę wtapia się siatkę, lekko przeciągając po niej długą pacą tynkarską. 
Autor: Robert Szarapka

----------


## Sp5es

Ostatnia, dekoracyjna warstwa - tynk. Błędy w ocieplaniu domu  

Autor : Marcin Adamowicz  
Murator  2/ 2002 , s. 94 , dział: BUDOWA I REMONT         






Wygląd domu zależy w dużej mierze od jakości ułożenia ostatniej, wykończeniowej warstwy tynku na ociepleniu i warstwie zbrojącej. Popełnione na tym etapie błędy są właściwie nie do naprawienia, można co najwyżej nałożyć tynk jeszcze raz. Trzeba jednak pamiętać, że jego warstwa nie może być zbyt gruba.

Źle rozplanowany czas tynkowania 



Na tej ścianie wyraźnie widać, że tynk był nakładany poziomymi pasami. Najpierw nanoszono jeden pas tynku i nadawano mu fakturę, a potem nanoszono kolejny. Widać, że tynkarze nie połączyli pasów, zanim tynk wysechł. Świadczy to o ich niedbałości – albo w ekipie było za mało robotników, albo źle zaplanowali swoją pracę. 
Autor: Marcin Adamowicz   Poszczególne pasy tynkowania i miejsca ich łączenia są również widoczne. Na dodatek każdy pas zatarto w innym kierunku, co sprawiło, że na ich połączeniu tynk ma nierówną fakturę, przez co szybciej się brudzi. 
Autor: Marcin Adamowicz  



Aż dwa błędy. Po pierwsze, źle zaplanowano granicę pasów tynkowania. Najpierw otynkowano ościeża okienne i fragmenty ściany przy oknach, a potem uzupełniono pas między nimi a narożem domu. Powstała dodatkowa wyraźnie widoczna linia połączenia (strzałka niebieska). Po drugie, tynkarze nie przyłożyli się do pracy, niechlujnie zacierali tynk i nie zbierali nadmiaru zaprawy (strzałka czerwona). W efekcie spływająca zaprawa zniekształciła fakturę tynku. 
Autor: Marcin Adamowicz  

Błędy w zacieraniu



Widać miejsca, w których faktura tynku jest wyraźna, wręcz gruba (strzałka czerwona), i miejsca, w których jest prawie gładka (strzałka niebieska). Można przypuszczać, że zaprawa tynkarska była źle wymieszana, więc kruszywo nie było w niej równomiernie rozłożone. Niewykluczone,że zaprawę źle wyrównano tuż po ułożeniu. Mogło być też tak, że tynkarze w niektórych miejscach zacierali tynk mocniej i dlatego jest tam gładszy. Widać też, że poszczególne pasy tynkowania były zacierane w różnych kierunkach. 
Autor: Marcin Adamowicz   Nie zbierano nadmiaru ułożonej zaprawy, która spływając, sprawiła, że nie widać faktury tynku. Ponadto nagromadzone w zaprawie powietrze nie zostało usunięte i utworzyło niewielkie pęcherze, które z czasem popękały. W ten sposób w tynku powstały dziurki, w których osiadł kurz i brud. Można spodziewać się, że w tych miejscach za jakiś czas dojdzie do pojawienia się glonów. 
Autor: Marcin Adamowicz  



Na tym zdjęciu poza nierównościami faktury widać także uszkodzenia mechaniczne tynku. Uszkodzenia tylko zasmarowano szarą zaprawą, nie pomalowano ich i nie nadano im faktury (strzałka czerwona). Widać też książkowy przykład pęknięcia tynku wzdłuż krawędzi płyty styropianu (strzałka niebieska). Bardzo możliwe, że w tym miejscu w zaprawę zbrojącą (stanowiącą podkład pod tynk) nie wtopiono siatki lub ułożono ją bez zakładu. Inną przyczyną mogło być to, że tynk nakładano kilkakrotnie i jego warstwa jest zbyt gruba. Wówczas stanie się on mniej elastyczny i może pękać, na przykład na skutek uderzenia. 
Autor: Marcin Adamowicz  

Grubość warstwy tynku

To, czy warstwa dekoracyjna tynku będzie ładnie wyglądała i nie popęka, zależy  także od jej grubości. Jeśli będzie wykonywana z tynków mineralnych, to nie może być cieńsza niż 2 mm 
i grubsza niż 5 mm. W przypadku tynków akrylowych, silikonowych lub silikatowych jej grubość minimalna powinna wynosić 1,5 mm, a maksymalna 3,5 mm.

Jak to powinno być zrobione

Zwykle roboty tynkarskie zaczyna się od dołu ściany. Zanim przystąpimy do jakichkolwiek prac, przemyślmy podział elewacji na pasy tynkowania (szerokości około 1 m). Naturalnymi granicami pasów są na przykład linie okien: pionowe lub poziome.



Tynk układamy na warstwie zbrojącej, która musi być sucha. Zaprawę nakładamy pasami, następnie zbieramy jej nadmiar tak, aby grubość warstwy tynku nie przekraczała średnicy największych ziaren kruszywa w zaprawie. Tynk najczęściej nakłada się dużą pacą tynkarską ze stali nierdzewnej. 
Autor: Robert Szarapka   Dopiero potem możemy nadać tynkowi fakturę. Pracę należy tak zorganizować, żeby żaden pas nie zdążył wyschnąć przed nadaniem mu faktury. W innym wypadku widoczne będą połączenia pasów, nieestetyczne zgrubienia. Musimy być konsekwentni i zacierać tynk zawsze w tym samym kierunku. Faktura tynku powinna być równa i jednolita na całej powierzchni ściany. 
Autor: Robert Szarapka  

Jak rozplanować prace, by tynk nie wysychał przed zafakturowaniem?

Im większą powierzchnię mamy do otynkowania, tym więcej powinniśmy zatrudnić tynkarzy. Muszą bowiem zdążyć z nakładaniem i nadawaniem tynkowi faktury przed jego wyschnięciem. Nie mogą też przerwać prac, zanim nie otynkują całej ściany. Ekipa tynkarska powinna składać się z co najmniej trzech tynkarzy.

----------


## miol

No,no... Wszędzie słyszę i widzę że 2W jest najbardziej odporna na błędy wykonawców a tu proszę ile tego się nazbierało  :Wink2:

----------

czy kupowac styrop z felcem czy bez felca??

----------


## Marek Gila

Witam!
Dzięki za podjęcie tematu.
Sp5es dziękuję za wyczerpujące odpowiedzi.
Przeczytałem, ale w dalszym ciągu nie wiem co jest powodem, że na ścianie obserwowanego budynku wyraźnie widać wszystkie płyty i wszystkie kołki. Widać to nawet w pochmurny dzień z odległości 80 - 100 m.
Marek. [/b]

----------


## Geno

> Witam!
> Dzięki za podjęcie tematu.
> Sp5es dziękuję za wyczerpujące odpowiedzi.
> Przeczytałem, ale w dalszym ciągu nie wiem co jest powodem, że na ścianie obserwowanego budynku wyraźnie widać wszystkie płyty i wszystkie kołki. Widać to nawet w pochmurny dzień z odległości 80 - 100 m.
> Marek. [/b]



Jak nie wiesz? Podobny przypadek był wyżej opisany - wg mnie w przestrzenie między płtami wepchano klej, kołki osadzono za głęboko i wgłębienia również wyrównano klejem stąd różnica i wyraźnie odcinające się kształty....

----------


## Sp5es

Wyłażące płyty to 
- niesezonowany materiał
- źle klejony
- nie szlifowane płyty przed zbrojeniem

Widoczne kołki -
-za płytkie, lub za głębokie osadzenie
- nawpychanie kleju nad miarę

----------


## pattaya

Aż sobie to wszystko wydrukowałem.
Dzisiaj zaczynajš u mnie ocieplać.
Dzięki *Sp5es!*
Jak się fachowo nazywajš i jak wyglšdajš te plastikowe łšczniki do listew?

----------


## rafallogi

> Wyłażące płyty to 
> - niesezonowany materiał
> - źle klejony
> - nie szlifowane płyty przed zbrojeniem
> 
> Widoczne kołki -
> -za płytkie, lub za głębokie osadzenie
> - nawpychanie kleju nad miarę


 Najlepszy doradca ma znowu rację.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Geno

Jeszcze jeden powód - zbyt cienka warstwa kleju na warstwie zbrojącej (widoczna przebijająca się siatka)

----------


## Marek Gila

Witam:
Dziekuję wszystkim za odpowiedź, w poniedziałek zaczynam ja.
W dalszym ciągu nie jestem przekonany do "zjawiska" który mi spędza sen z powiek. Po zakończonych pracach wrócę do tematu.
Marek.

----------


## greg5

Jeszcze jedno pytanie , mam ściany z pustaków keramzytowych , czy konieczne jest kołkowanie ? przeciw [kołkowaniu ] przemawia fakt że to pustaki i kołki trzymałyby się steropianu a nie odwrotnie .

----------


## madagoral

Witam
Mam tylko jedną uwagę. Przed tynkowaniem a nawet przed "wysmarowaniem" płyt styropianowych klejem, sprawdź płaszczyzny na budynku. Najlepiej wieczorem pod światło. U mnie pomimo poprawek nie uporali się z dwiema ścianami i teraz jak wieczorem zaświeci się światło przed domem to wyraźnie widać miejsca gdzie wyrównywano. Chyba będzie najlepiej jeżeli już zdarzy się (oby nie),że odkryjesz nierówności odkleić płyty i ponownie je zamocować. Moi walczyli długo ale slad i tak pozostał bo szlifowali styropian.
Nie wiem czy to Ci pomoże ale to są moje doświadczenia z ocieplaniem.

----------


## Sp5es

> Aż sobie to wszystko wydrukowałem.
> Dzisiaj zaczynajš u mnie ocieplać.
> Dzięki *Sp5es!*
> Jak się fachowo nazywajš i jak wyglšdajš te plastikowe łšczniki do listew?


Chyba spinki do listew cokołowych. Bardzo mało kto to ma. Napewno Sto, może Mage, Caparol.
Koszt chyba 0,12 pln/szt. A cieszy.

----------


## Sp5es

> Jeszcze jedno pytanie , mam ściany z pustaków keramzytowych , czy konieczne jest kołkowanie ? przeciw [kołkowaniu ] przemawia fakt że to pustaki i kołki trzymałyby się steropianu a nie odwrotnie .


Kołkowanie zalecane zawsze. 
Na nowym podłożu do 8 m wyskoości dopuszcza się brak kołkowania... o ile reszta  się zgadza.
Kołek w keramzycie powinien siedzieć conajmniej 9 cm w "mięsie", tj w nośnej ścianie, najlepiej 12 cm. Kołki muszą być odpowioednio dłuższe.

----------


## szila

Przepraszam bardzo, ale jestem niedouczona w  sprawach ocieplenia zew.a mam kilka pytań :wink: 

Czy dom z Maxa może obyć się przez jedną zimę bez ocieplenia? 
Co to znaczy szlifowany styropiam", czy to konieczne ?
U mnie tynkarze zniszczyli kilkanaście paczek steropiany, stawali na nich (co rusz na nowej paczce, pomimo że im zakazałam)i chlapali po  im tynkiem, czy mogę ten styropian jeszcze wykorzystać?
Czy na klej można kłaść odrazu tynk?
Kiedy najlepiej wykonywać ocieplenie, czy można je zrobić w Listopadzie??

----------


## Sp5es

> Przepraszam bardzo, ale jestem niedouczona w  sprawach ocieplenia zew.a mam kilka pytań
> 
> Czy dom z Maxa może obyć się przez jedną zimę bez ocieplenia? 
> Co to znaczy szlifowany styropiam", czy to konieczne ?
> U mnie tynkarze zniszczyli kilkanaście paczek steropiany, stawali na nich (co rusz na nowej paczce, pomimo że im zakazałam)i chlapali po  im tynkiem, czy mogę ten styropian jeszcze wykorzystać?
> Czy na klej można kłaść odrazu tynk?
> Kiedy najlepiej wykonywać ocieplenie, czy można je zrobić w Listopadzie??



Można, ale lepiej tego nie robić. Groźny jest  zacinający deszcz, a następnie przymrozek. ściana pije wodę, zależy ile, potem może ją rozsadzić woda. To podstawowe zagrożenie.

Po naklejeniu styropianu szlifuje się go, aby potem na tynku nie były widoczne pojedyncze płyty. Tak, koniecznie trzeba to robić.

Szkody na styropianie zależne od obrazu szkód, stąd dalsze przetwarzanie możliwe po ocenie wizualnej. Pochlapania - mniej groźne, można lekko zdrapać i przeszlifować j.w. Wgniecenia - o ile jednostronne - to można użyć - "dziurą" do ściany - inaczej warstwa zbrojąca będzie tu za gruba - te miejsa potem mogą być widoczne. Jeśli połamane płyty - trudno radzić na odległość. Ewentualnie można go dać w ijnne miejsca - nie fasadowe gdzie idzie styropian.

Klej można dac od razu na tynk, ale się nie praktykuje tego. Trudniej jest w ten sposób dokładnei wykonać wałek wokół płyty z kleju i dobrze go przykleić. Przy starannej pracy - możliwe - ale u Ciebei starannie to raczej nie pracują.

Wymagana temeratura +5 do + 25 deg C. Jak zagwarantujesz w listopadzie takie temperatury - to można. Praktyka wykazuje że do 10 listopada idzie pracować, ale to poruszanie się po granicy. Niepotrezbne ryzykowanie. A jak nocny przymrozek zetnie mokrą zaprawę?

----------


## Leszek T.

A mam pytanie! Czy na tynk akrylowy 2mm można jeszcze raz położyc ten sam tynk- kornik, ten pionowy. Bo ekipa spartoliła sciane i trzeba to poprawic.

----------


## szila

Dziękuję za obszerny post, przymajmniej teraz wiem o co chodzi :smile: 
Dogadałam się z ekipš  od ociepleń na koniec wrzenia.

Dzięki jeszcze raz :smile:

----------


## Sp5es

> A mam pytanie! Czy na tynk akrylowy 2mm można jeszcze raz położyc ten sam tynk- kornik, ten pionowy. Bo ekipa spartoliła sciane i trzeba to poprawic.



Najpierw wyrównać zaprawą zbrojącą, wyrównać na głądko, dopiero potem tynkować. Inaczej nie zatrze się dobrze tynk.

----------


## jus

Mam takie pytanie: ekipa położyła kolorowy tynk Kreisel mineralny 2mm, tynk tego samego dnia popękał, zrobiła się wszędzie pajęczyna. co z tym zrobić? Ekipa twierdzi, żeby pomalować farbą  i pokryje, boję się z tym zgodzić. Tynk nie był stary, sprawdzałam worki.

----------


## Sp5es

Jaki pan, taki kram. 
świeży tynk ściągnąlbym i połozył inny. Napewno nie Kreisel.

Malowanie wogóle się dopuszcza , ale ja poprostu tego bym nie odebrał.

Farby - specjalne, elastyczne, zbrojone włoknami, drogie.

Nie widzę potrzeby akceptowania tego bez potrzeby. jako inwestor nie masz potrzeby. Zwykła farba nie wystarcza!!!

----------


## jus

Roboty nie odebralismy, jutro ma przyjechać ekspert z Kreisla. Wszelkie naprawy mają być wykonane na koszt Kreisla albo firmy, którą wynajeliśmy. Zobaczymy.

----------


## Sp5es

Jako jasnowidz mogę powiedzieć jak to będzie.
 Odpowiedź Kreisla:
Materiał jest w porządku, nie ma podstaw doi reklamacji, ale w ramach solidności dadzą nowy tynk. Uff!! Ale fucha. Ta dobra ta firma.

Firma kreisel  ma w budowany w system rezerwę 5-10% materiału ...tylko na reklamacje.

Tylko...
Kto zapłaci za ściąganie tynku?
Kto zapłaci za położenie nowego ?

Nie daj się wypuścić - wszelkich ustaleń zarządaj na piśmie i na piśmie wręcz do łapki przedstawicielowi  WRAZ Z PISEMYM ROSZCZENIEM pokrycia kosztów materiału, postoju rusztowania i kosztów wykonawczych.  Wskaż termin do wykonania roszczenia .A najlepiej położyć "normalny" materiał przyzwoitej konkurencji. I tu się zacznie...

ALE TO CI SIĘ NALEŻY !!! Przy samozaparciu, jaknajbardziej do wygrania.

ZGODNIE Z KODEKSEM CYWILNYM - PRZYSŁUIGUJE PRAWO DO NAPRAWIENIA SZKODY !!

----------


## HomeLess

A jeśli po wyschnięciu warstwy zbrojonej "widoczne" stały się płyty oraz faktura siatki (nie widać włókien, ale warstwa zbrojona miejscami jest w kwadraciki), co świadczyć może o zbyt cienkiej warstwie kleju, to czy można jeszcze raz przeciągnąć klejem czy trzeba skuwać i robić jeszcze raz.

----------


## konzad

Podciagam pytanie poprzednika - czy połozenie kolejnej wartstwy kleju jest blędem??

----------


## WM 08

To nie jest wada, że widoczne są kwadraciki z siatki po nałożeniu kleju. Tynkowanie wszystko pokryje. Fachowcy przed tynkowaniem i tak nanoszą potrzebne poprawki np. naprawiają uszkodzenia, które w międzyczasie powstały.

----------


## konzad

czyli rozumię nie ma generalnie przeciwwskazań żeby na wyschniętą warstwe kleju położyć nastepną??

----------


## seblo

Witam,
mam pytanie: 

sam kładę styropian i zatapiam siatę. Na jednej ze ścian (na etapie zatapiania siatki), którą robiłem jednego dnia (około tydzień temu) ślady po kołkach i w ogóle robiona właśnie tego dnia powierzchnia są ciągle tak jakby z mleczno-białym nalotem. Czy może to być spowodowane przymrozkiem w nocy bezpośrednio po robocie tego dnia? Żaden inny powód nie przychodzi mi do głowy.
Z góry dzięki za odpowiedź.

----------


## seblo

Witam,
mam pytanie: 

sam kładę styropian i zatapiam siatę. Na jednej ze ścian (na etapie zatapiania siatki), którą robiłem jednego dnia (około tydzień temu) ślady po kołkach i w ogóle robiona właśnie tego dnia powierzchnia są ciągle tak jakby z mleczno-białym nalotem. Czy może to być spowodowane przymrozkiem w nocy bezpośrednio po robocie tego dnia? Żaden inny powód nie przychodzi mi do głowy.
Z góry dzięki za odpowiedź.

----------


## seblo

Witam,
mam pytanie: 

sam kładę styropian i zatapiam siatę. Na jednej ze ścian (na etapie zatapiania siatki), którą robiłem jednego dnia (około tydzień temu) ślady po kołkach i w ogóle robiona właśnie tego dnia powierzchnia są ciągle tak jakby z mleczno-białym nalotem. Czy może to być spowodowane przymrozkiem w nocy bezpośrednio po robocie tego dnia? Żaden inny powód nie przychodzi mi do głowy.
Z góry dzięki za odpowiedź.

----------


## seblo

Witam,
mam pytanie: 

sam kładę styropian i zatapiam siatę. Na jednej ze ścian (na etapie zatapiania siatki), którą robiłem jednego dnia (około tydzień temu) ślady po kołkach i w ogóle robiona właśnie tego dnia powierzchnia są ciągle tak jakby z mleczno-białym nalotem. Czy może to być spowodowane przymrozkiem w nocy bezpośrednio po robocie tego dnia? Żaden inny powód nie przychodzi mi do głowy.
Z góry dzięki za odpowiedź.

----------


## seblo

Witam,
mam pytanie: 

sam kładę styropian i zatapiam siatę. Na jednej ze ścian (na etapie zatapiania siatki), którą robiłem jednego dnia (około tydzień temu) ślady po kołkach i w ogóle robiona właśnie tego dnia powierzchnia są ciągle tak jakby z mleczno-białym nalotem. Czy może to być spowodowane przymrozkiem w nocy bezpośrednio po robocie tego dnia? Żaden inny powód nie przychodzi mi do głowy.
Z góry dzięki za odpowiedź.

----------


## seblo

Witam,
mam pytanie: 

sam kładę styropian i zatapiam siatę. Na jednej ze ścian (na etapie zatapiania siatki), którą robiłem jednego dnia (około tydzień temu) ślady po kołkach i w ogóle robiona właśnie tego dnia powierzchnia są ciągle tak jakby z mleczno-białym nalotem. Czy może to być spowodowane przymrozkiem w nocy bezpośrednio po robocie tego dnia? Żaden inny powód nie przychodzi mi do głowy.
Z góry dzięki za odpowiedź.

----------


## seblo

Witam,
mam pytanie: 

sam kładę styropian i zatapiam siatę. Na jednej ze ścian (na etapie zatapiania siatki), którą robiłem jednego dnia (około tydzień temu) ślady po kołkach i w ogóle robiona właśnie tego dnia powierzchnia są ciągle tak jakby z mleczno-białym nalotem. Czy może to być spowodowane przymrozkiem w nocy bezpośrednio po robocie tego dnia? Żaden inny powód nie przychodzi mi do głowy.
Z góry dzięki za odpowiedź.

----------


## seblo

Witam,
mam pytanie: 

sam kładę styropian i zatapiam siatę. Na jednej ze ścian (na etapie zatapiania siatki), którą robiłem jednego dnia (około tydzień temu) ślady po kołkach i w ogóle robiona właśnie tego dnia powierzchnia są ciągle tak jakby z mleczno-białym nalotem. Czy może to być spowodowane przymrozkiem w nocy bezpośrednio po robocie tego dnia? Żaden inny powód nie przychodzi mi do głowy.
Z góry dzięki za odpowiedź.

----------


## seblo

Witam,
mam pytanie: 

sam kładę styropian i zatapiam siatę. Na jednej ze ścian (na etapie zatapiania siatki), którą robiłem jednego dnia (około tydzień temu) ślady po kołkach i w ogóle robiona właśnie tego dnia powierzchnia są ciągle tak jakby z mleczno-białym nalotem. Czy może to być spowodowane przymrozkiem w nocy bezpośrednio po robocie tego dnia? Żaden inny powód nie przychodzi mi do głowy.
Z góry dzięki za odpowiedź.

----------


## leszeq

Witam.
Tak, może to być spowodowane właśnie spadkiem temperetury. Prawdopodobnie są to wykwity solne powstałe w wyniku róznicy temperatur podczas wysychania warstwy zbrojącej. Nie wpływa to raczej w zaden ujemny sposób na całe ocieplenie. Polecam położyć drugą wastwe kleju na wszystkie ściany jako warstwę wyrównującą po uprzednim przeszlifowaniu zasiatkowanych ścian papierem ściernym. Należy też zwrócić uwagę na to, ze niektóre tynki ozdobne takze są podatne na spadki i wachania temperatur. Mówie tutaj o przede wszystkim o tynkach silikatowych oraz mineralnych.
Pozdr.

----------


## martadela

To i ja się podepnę   :smile:  

Sami ocieplamy dom, zamontowaliśmy listwę startową i ociepliliśmy ścianę bez otworów okiennych.
Moje pytanie dotyczy obróbki okien, są one zamontowane na lico ze ścianą, gdyby nie było rolet, nasunęła bym styropian jakieś 2cm na ramę okna (prawidłowo?), jednakże na większości okien są rolety, a ich prowadnice wystają na ok 2cm.

Jak wykończyć to miejsce by uniknąć ew mostków? Na styk do prowadnicy czy może "najść" styropianem np 2cm na nią, czyli zrobić taki schodek (węgarek??)

Znalazłam taki wątek:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/wykonczen...ght=ocieplenie

Ale pytanie podtrzymuję   :smile:

----------


## martadela

Nikt mi nie odpowiedział, więc tylko napiszę że ostatecznie zdecydowaliśmy się nasunąć styropian na prowadnicę rolety na jakiś 1cm
wygląda to +- tak:



Więcej się nie dało, bo ocieplenie naszło by na rewizję od rolet.

Jest trochę rzeźbienia, ale mam nadzieje że nie okaże się to robotą głupiego...   :Roll:

----------


## gianti

cokół - czy cieńszy styrodur znacznie wpłynie na zmniejszenie izolacyjności cieplnej domu :

a dokładnie

mam zaprojektowany cokół na wysokości 20 cm powyżej poziomu gotowej podłogi w środku domu - co oznacza że :

patrząc od dołu - najpierw jest przyklejony 8cm styrodur (podobno ma lepsze właściwości cieplne niż styropian); Jest to tzw część cokołowa , a powyżej będzie przyklejany styropian fasadowy o gr. 15cm.

powstaje około 20cm powierzchnia dookoła całego domu gdzie izolacja ponad podłogą domu jest tylko 8cm (nie licząc jakiś zewnętrznej okładziny typu płytka klinkierowa)

czy wpływa ten odcinek na jakiekolwiek (warte uwagi) różnice w izolacji cieplnej domu)?

wiadomo że najlepiej by było jeśli styropian 15cm - zaczynał się już poniżej poziomu podłogi w domu - ale wówczas cokół byłby bardzo niski - ze względu iż dom jest nisko posadzony nad gruntem.

co o tym sądzicie ? - w przyszłym tygodniu zaczynamy ocieplać - muszę dać znać wykonawcom co i jak. Mój architekt mówi że to nie problem, a wykonawca mówi że zazwyczaj cokół kończy się na wysokości końca fundamentów/początek pustaka). kto ma rację?

----------


## edde

ja bym dał na te 20 cm cokoły ciepły styropian (o lambdzie 0,031-0,033) grubości 10cm, ideałem to by nie było ale zawsze te klika cm ocieplenia do przodu, a 5 cm kampinosu w zupełności wystarczy, 7 to jak dla mnie nawet za dużo

----------


## gianti

w sumie to nie będzie 7 - bowiem wyjdzie mniej więcej tak : 15 - 8 - 2-3cm (klej, siatka, płytka klinkierowa lub inny kamień) - więc wychodzi tylko około 4cm.

apropo lambdy - jakiego producenta styropian będzie miał lambde 0,31-0,33?

----------


## PeZet

SP5ES, dzięki!!  :big grin:

----------


## edde

> w sumie to nie będzie 7 - bowiem wyjdzie mniej więcej tak : 15 - 8 - 2-3cm (klej, siatka, płytka klinkierowa lub inny kamień) - więc wychodzi tylko około 4cm.
> 
> apropo lambdy - jakiego producenta styropian będzie miał lambde 0,31-0,33?


swisspor, termoorganika, austrotherm

----------


## gianti

czy warto przepłacać 8-10% za frez w styropianie fasadowym? czy pęd zimnego powietrza zostanie na tyle wyhamowany przez frez że ten koszt (ok. 600-700 na cały dom) zwróci się po wielu latach?

ktoś się nad tym zastanawiał . lub były robione teoretyczne obliczenia?

----------


## mariankossy

> czy warto przepłacać 8-10% za frez w styropianie fasadowym? czy pęd zimnego powietrza zostanie na tyle wyhamowany przez frez że ten koszt (ok. 600-700 na cały dom) zwróci się po wielu latach?
> 
> ktoś się nad tym zastanawiał . lub były robione teoretyczne obliczenia?


Obliczeń nie robiłem, ale taki mam na ścianach.
Mieć spokój za 7 zł na m3 styro to warto nie tylko ze względu na "mostki termiczne", jest tylko jedno alee..... płyty z frezem muszą być w normie np. austroterm   http://www.allegro.pl/item626622416_...r_bielsko.html




> Niestarannie ułożone płyty ocieplenia 
> 
> Ocieplenie ułożono niechlujnie. Między płytami styropianu pozostawiono szczeliny, które następnie „załatano” zaprawą klejową. W ten sposób w warstwie ocieplenia powstały mostki termiczne, czyli zimne miejsca, którymi będzie uciekać ciepło.


Potem można żałować  :cry:  

Z frezem styro nie trzeba szlifować, ekipa układa go bez szczelin które trzeba potem uzupełniać pianką, a jak im sie nie chce ( i właściciel domu nie widzi) to pchają  w szczeliny klej  :ohmy:  
(podobnie to widac ( jaka to różnica) gdy  ściana jest układana z klocków " lego " a ułożona ściana z klocków drewnianych przez 4 -latka   )    :Wink2:

----------


## Malobert

Fajne opisy na początku wątku, szkoda tylko, że nie ma fotek do tych opisów, nie posiadam niestety tych numerów muratora

----------


## lukesz

czy gęstość kleju podczas  zatapiania siatki możne wpłynąć na pekanie elewacji?

----------


## gianti

czy jest jakiś problem wizualny i techniczny jeżeli cokół jest cofnięty w stosunku do reszty ocieplenia o około 5 cm (na gotowo), warstwa ocieplenia całego domu 15cm styr + tynk, warstwa cokołu 18cm styr + 2cm płytki klienkierowe.

wykonawca twierdzi że będzie to dziwnie wyglądać taki uskok. (ma ktoś taki w praktyce)? i może coś powiedziec na ten temat?

----------


## ravic

> czy jest jakiś problem wizualny i techniczny jeżeli cokół jest *cofnięty* w stosunku do reszty ocieplenia o około 5 cm (na gotowo), warstwa ocieplenia całego domu 15cm styr + tynk, warstwa cokołu 18cm styr + 2cm płytki klienkierowe.
> 
> wykonawca twierdzi że będzie to dziwnie wyglądać taki uskok. (ma ktoś taki w praktyce)? i może coś powiedziec na ten temat?


Z tego wynika, ze cokół jest *wysunięty* w stosunku do ściany

----------


## lukesz

co możne być powodem pękania kleju po 5 dniach od nałożenia na ścianę 

wykluczając błędy przy zatapianiu siatki 

czy grubość kolejnych warstw lub grubość całego systemu możne na to wpłynąć

czy wpływ słońca na ścianę(szybkie wyschniecie)  mogło spowodować spękania

chce uniknąć tego błędu



czy można nałożyć kolejna warstwę kleju na ==>zatopiona siatka+klej wyrównujący powierzchnie(tu kolejna warstwa)
i dopiero pomalować farba silikatowa 

czy jest jakaś zasada ze tylko 2 warstwy kleju można nanieść bo potem może być jakiś problem??

----------


## benik

WItam na poczatek chcialbym sie Was zapytac jak jak poprawic bledy - ano jestem w trakcie ociplania domu styropianem 15" z frezem i przy oknach na zewnatrz pianka byla podcieta przy oknach  i zaklejona mrozoodpornym klejem do styropianu  (potem wyczytalem ze powinna byc tasma paroprzepuszczalna ale to juz po herbacie..) i kolo okien wlasnie robimy z tesiem styropian ale on w zasadzie konczy sie teraz przy oknach na "styk" albo 0,5cm zachodzi na rame co zrobic zeby teraz czy jest to mozliwe poprawic brakujacy np 1cm lub 2 czy moze tak zostac bo przyjdzie jeszcze klej siatka klej i tynk ale chcialem zostawic na zime dom pociagniety jedna warstwa kleju i siatki.....

2 Pytanie jak zakonczyc przy samym dachu chodzi mi o wentylacje - mam zostawione 2-3cm przy deskowaniu czyli deska - wolna przestrzen i welna idzie 20+5 druga warstwa ale chodzi mi o zewnatrz styropian czy mam podjechac pod sama deske ...? czy zostawic 2-3 cm i wywinac siatke na deski zeby zadne ptaszyska nie wlazily ? w pozniejszym etapie bedzie podbitka - czy cos to zmienia ? prosze o rady ?

----------


## Wirecki

1. W jaki sposób zapianować połączenia płyt między którymi jest niewielka (ok. 2mm) szczelina. Są jakieś "płaskie" końcówki ?
2. Czy przy drzwiach i oknach stosować taśmy rozprężne, jeśli są już zaplanowane listwy przyokienne z siatką?

----------


## marjucha

> 1. W jaki sposób zapianować połączenia płyt między którymi jest niewielka (ok. 2mm) szczelina. Są jakieś "płaskie" końcówki ?
> 2. Czy przy drzwiach i oknach stosować taśmy rozprężne, jeśli są już zaplanowane listwy przyokienne z siatką?


Kupując pistolet do pianki w zestawie miałem trzy takie końcówki, więc są.
Kwestia czy do dostanie bez pistoletu  :Roll:

----------


## futrzak 61

> Napisał Wirecki
> 
> 1. W jaki sposób zapianować połączenia płyt między którymi jest niewielka (ok. 2mm) szczelina. Są jakieś "płaskie" końcówki ?
> 2. Czy przy drzwiach i oknach stosować taśmy rozprężne, jeśli są już zaplanowane listwy przyokienne z siatką?
> 
> 
> Kupując pistolet do pianki w zestawie miałem trzy takie końcówki, więc są.
> Kwestia czy do dostanie bez pistoletu


                                                                                                                                                                                                           Witam. Takie cienkie końcówki do pistoletu do pianki kupilem w Leroy Merlin. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Wirecki

Po lekturze tematu w necie znalazłem nastepującą informację. Źródło:http://www.architekci.pl/budownictwo...ment=1658&od=0




> Przyklejanie warstwy ociepleniowej
> Oprócz wad wykonawczych bardzo powszechnie jest używanie do prac ociepleniowych niewłaściwych materiałów. Produkowany w kraju przez małe wytwórnie styropian jest bardzo miękki, ponieważ producenci używają mniej surowca. Taki styropian nie posiada odpowiedniej wytrzymałości i w żądnym wypadku nie powinien być stosowany w metodzie lekkiej mokrej. *Nieodpowiednie jest również stosowanie do ociepleń styropianu niesezonowanego* - styropian jest cięty na płyty zaraz po wyprodukowaniu, co w konsekwencji może prowadzić do zmian kształtu płyt. Płyty styropianowe należy kleić na styk, a ewentualne *szczeliny grubości powyżej 2 mm należy wypełnić paskami styropianu. 
> Nie zalecane jest wypełnianie tych przerw przy użyciu pianki montażowej z uwagi na inne parametry techniczne*, a zabronione jest wypełnianie tych przerw masą klejową.


Ktoś może to fachowo skomentować? Z góry dzięki.

----------


## __Marek

W środę ekipa położyła mi silikatowy tynk (barwiony w masie) firmy KABE. Zrobili 3 ściany, oprócz zachodniej. Dziś zwróciłem uwagę, że na południowej ścianie jest mnóstwo jakby mikroskopijnych otworków/dziurek. Na pozostałych ścianach wszystko wygląda dobrze. Co może być tego powodem?
Temperatura podczas kładzenia była około 10 stopni i było bezchmurne niebo. Może słońce pomimo stosunkowo niskiej temperatury?

----------


## rpilski

> Po lekturze tematu w necie znalazłem nastepującą informację. Źródło:http://www.architekci.pl/budownictwo...ment=1658&od=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				... Płyty styropianowe należy kleić na styk, a ewentualne *szczeliny grubości powyżej 2 mm należy wypełnić paskami styropianu. 
> Nie zalecane jest wypełnianie tych przerw przy użyciu pianki montażowej z uwagi na inne parametry techniczne*, a zabronione jest wypełnianie tych przerw masą klejową.
> ...


Nie wiem czy to będzie fachowo, ale praktycznie. Nie jest fizycznie możliwe dokładne (na lekki wcisk) włożenie 2mm paska styropianu , nawet takiego podłogowego, nie mówiąc o elewacyjnym, pomiędzy przyklejone płyty styropianu. Proszę spróbować. Mnie się to nie udawało (pasek się łamie/gnie). Mowa to o styropianie o grubości większej niż 5cm. Druga sprawa, to otrzymanie tych 2 czy 3mm pasków. Czy na budowie standardowo jest ramka z gorącym drutem do cięcia styropianu i ktoś kto będzie tym potrafił uciąć 2-3mm paski ? Bo nie specjalnie wyobrażam sobie cięcie takich pasków czym innym ?

----------


## orko

A i gorącym drutem nie jest to łatwe bo drut pod wpływem temperatury wygina się. Krótko mówiąc rada z uzupełnianiem szczelin około 2mm przy pomocy styropianu jest do luftu. Pianka jest najlepsza. Uwaga są rózne pianki wysokoprężne i niskoprężne. Ja stosowałem takie i takie. Da się!

----------


## Sławek...

...może tu wystąpił "czeski błąd" i chodzi o 2 cm..... to jeszcze bym zrozumiał, 2mm niewykonalne.... takie szczeliny możliwe do uzupełnienia tylko pianką ...

----------


## rpilski

> ...może tu wystąpił "czeski błąd" i chodzi o 2 cm..... to jeszcze bym zrozumiał, 2mm niewykonalne.... takie szczeliny możliwe do uzupełnienia tylko pianką ...


W googlach wystarczy wpisać "Płyty styropianowe należy kleić na styk, a ewentualne szczeliny grubości powyżej 2 mm należy wypełnić paskami styropianu" i widać, że nie jest to odosobniony przypadek, również na stronach muratora pojawia się to zalecenie. (http://www.muratorplus.pl/technika/i...ach_64623.html)

----------


## Sławek...

może i są takie zalecenia, ale proponuję samemu wcisnąć plasterek styropianu grubości np 3 mm o wymiarach 50x15 cm lub 50x20 cm ( zakładając grubość docieplenia 15 lub 20) i sprawdzić czy to wykonalne....oczywiście szczelina też ma 3 mm...
wyciąć taki plasterek da się rozgrzanym drutem oporowym, ale pewnie też nie do końca idealnie.... szczelina między dwiema płytami może i ma 3 mm patrząc od "naszej strony", ale od strony ściany może mieć np 2 mm więc wypadałoby wyciąć klin  :wink: ...
nie mierzyłem nigdy wymiaru pojedyńczej "kulki" styropianu ale chyba ma tak ok 2-3 mm więc plasterek będzie grubości pojedyńczej kulki.....na pewno będzie bardzo mocny i da się na ścick wpasować w szczelinę  :wink: 
powodzenia przy uzupełnianiu tak cienkich szczelin......

stawiam litra temu komu się uda ...  :wink:

----------


## pierwek

> W googlach wystarczy wpisać "Płyty styropianowe należy kleić na styk, a ewentualne szczeliny grubości powyżej 2 mm należy wypełnić paskami styropianu" i widać, że nie jest to odosobniony przypadek, również na stronach muratora pojawia się to zalecenie. (http://www.muratorplus.pl/technika/i...ach_64623.html)


w internecie różne durnoty są wypisywane a autorzy kolejnych artykułów je powielają tworząc swoje "dzieła" przy za pomocą cut&paste

----------


## Diakon

Podpinam się,żeby mi nie zginęło.

----------


## leszeq

> W googlach wystarczy wpisać "Płyty styropianowe należy kleić na styk, a ewentualne szczeliny grubości powyżej 2 mm należy wypełnić paskami styropianu" i widać, że nie jest to odosobniony przypadek, również na stronach muratora pojawia się to zalecenie. (http://www.muratorplus.pl/technika/i...ach_64623.html)


No dobra, to teraz weź mi jeszcze powiedz, jak wcisnąć te paski pomiędzy płyty frezowanego styropianu?  :smile:  
Jedynym sposobem na całkowite stworzenie monolitu z ocieplenia styropianem, jest składanie ze sobą płyt na piankę podczas klejenia na ścianie.

----------


## rpilski

> może i są takie zalecenia, ale proponuję samemu wcisnąć plasterek styropianu grubości np 3 mm o wymiarach 50x15 cm lub 50x20 cm ( zakładając grubość docieplenia 15 lub 20) i sprawdzić czy to wykonalne....oczywiście szczelina też ma 3 mm...
> ...





> ....
> No dobra, to teraz weź mi jeszcze powiedz....


Ludzie, nie nadinterpretujcie czyichś wypowiedzi. Ja tylko napisałem, że podana "granica" 2mm jest podawana na wielu stronach i nie jest to raczej pomyłka "wpisałem 2mm a miało być 2cm".

Z nim na mnie ktoś jeszcze "napadnie" to może niech przeczyta, kto pierwszy w tym wątku stwierdził, że włożenie tak cienkiego paska styropianu między płyty jest praktycznie nie do wykonania na budowie.

----------


## aadamuss24

Czy kapinos jest konieczny ? pozdr adam

----------


## stefmat

Konieczny nie jest , ale lepiej dla wykończenia. Myślę ,że to jest wtedy: klasa. Ciepło pozdrawiam

----------


## skarmateusz

Postanowiłem odświeżyć temat, bo jest dość interesujący i może być przydatny wszystkim początkującym "domowym budowniczym"  :smile:  Przy okazji zapytam - jaki jest najlepszy materiał na tanie ogrzewanie, ale jednocześnie efektywne? O ile takie istnieje, czyli najlepsze za najmniej  :big tongue:

----------


## bialy260

> Ostatnia, dekoracyjna warstwa - tynk. Błędy w ocieplaniu domu  
> 
> Autor : Marcin Adamowicz  
> Murator  2/ 2002 , s. 94 , dział: BUDOWA I REMONT         
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Witam
Popełniłem błąd o którym piszesz a mianowicie nie mam listwy starowej tylko pierwsza warstwa styropianu styka się z grunten i ok 20 cm od betonu popękał tynk w poziomie powiedz mi jak najdokładniej się da jak naprawić ten błąd aby sytuacja sie nie pojawiła kolejnym razem. Nasuwają sie pytanka ktore mi rowniez pomoga i ulatwia prace
Jak wysoko podciąć styropian? Jak połączyć styrodur z styropianem fs15 istniejącym już na ścianie czy trzeba jakoś oczyścic siatke powyżej ok 10 cm i połączyc w jedna całość na zakład siatką czy można styrodur przykleić do czoła ze styropianem fs15 i ostatnie pytanie czy na wykończenie tej dolnej części mozna zastosowac połowę płytki gresowej i czy tez trzeba ją mocować z jakąś szczelina dylatacyjną od podłoża i zastosować na fugowanie silikon elastyczny czy zwykłą spoine cementową?
z góry dzieki i pozdrawiam

----------


## Kondzio_elewacje

> Witam!
> Dzięki za podjęcie tematu.
> Sp5es dziękuję za wyczerpujące odpowiedzi.
> Przeczytałem, ale w dalszym ciągu nie wiem co jest powodem, że na ścianie obserwowanego budynku wyraźnie widać wszystkie płyty i wszystkie kołki. Widać to nawet w pochmurny dzień z odległości 80 - 100 m.
> Marek. [/b]


Witam.

Powodem tego oczywiście mogą być źle doszlifowane płyty styropianowe i za głęboko osadzone kołki, ale spotkałem się też z "szybkimi" "fachowcami" którzy to kładą tynk na niedoschniętą ścianę, i w takim przypadku zasmarowane klejem łączenia płyt (a nie uszczelnione pianką) lub też duża ilość kleju na wypełnienie dziury po kołku, po prostu nie wyschną równo z resztą ściany. Po nałożeniu tynku na coś takiego na 100 % wyjdą przebarwienia we wcześniej mokrych miejscach (wyjątkiem jest minerał który ma dużą paroprzepuszczalność- doschnie  :smile: , zagruntuje się i pomaluje )

----------

